# video from last week



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Some plowing video from last weeks storms.


----------



## Westernman (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice video man thanks for sharing what would we do without skid steers


----------



## BlownL67 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice vid neighbor! Congrats on that new house of yours too!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

nice vid, got any pics of all the stuff together, wat do you do with all those pick-ups in the summer,any landscaping?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice vid man, like the music also! The shovelers look ready to work!


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

sweet vid!! like the flatbed with the v box looks good


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Westernman;536166 said:


> Nice video man thanks for sharing what would we do without skid steers


It would take a LOT longer to do a lot of things without skid steers!



BlownL67;536170 said:


> Nice vid neighbor! Congrats on that new house of yours too!


Thanks! Only half unpacked. Half my stuff is in the garage and I'm still working on parts of the house before I move the rest of my stuff in.



PORTER 05;536246 said:


> nice vid, got any pics of all the stuff together, wat do you do with all those pick-ups in the summer,any landscaping?


I'm going to get a shot of everything someday! Right now 2 of our drivers have trucks at their houses. The dump and 1 other truck is at my shop. Another pickup at my brothers and my pick up at my house.

Here is what the pickups do during the spring/summer/fall and winter as well:











tls22;536279 said:


> Nice vid man, like the music also! The shovelers look ready to work!


Yeah that was actually taken when i got home from plowing. My kids wanted to clean the snow off of my plow.



BRAAAP;536322 said:


> sweet vid!! like the flatbed with the v box looks good


The flat bed with the V box is one of the guys I plow with. My dump truck was towing the bobcat around.
Notice the custom, stainless cover on top of the v box?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweet Video and nice trucks


----------



## BlownL67 (Dec 28, 2007)

v-plower;536614 said:


> It would take a LOT longer to do a lot of things without skid steers!
> 
> Thanks! Only half unpacked. Half my stuff is in the garage and I'm still working on parts of the house before I move the rest of my stuff in.
> 
> ...


Keep an eye out for my 2008 Sierra Denali. I live right around the corner on Forest Ridge.


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

BlownL67;536683 said:


> Keep an eye out for my 2008 Sierra Denali. I live right around the corner on Forest Ridge.


Nice truck! What color? I was going to trade mine in for an 08' sierra but I'm going to suffer with my 05' Sierra and pick up another dump truck (F-650).


----------



## BlownL67 (Dec 28, 2007)

v-plower;536725 said:


> Nice truck! What color? I was going to trade mine in for an 08' sierra but I'm going to suffer with my 05' Sierra and pick up another dump truck (F-650).


Silver Birch. If you need a hookup with GMC, I got some friends at Burke Whitaker in Northampton who saved me an assload on mine. Next time I see you out in the yard I will swing by! - Mark


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Very Nice video! Like the skidsteer move at the end! lol 
Now at least I have to try when i make videos, casue some of you are getting pretty good at it! lol


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Farmer! I wish I had shot more footage but most of the time I just wanted to plow and go home.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice vid V-plower! I passed you on Rt. 20 in front of the fire station that afternoon. 

That Ford looks familiar, does it belong to the company on 20 by the old Big Y, right next to the oil co?

Can't believe that snow is basically gone already!

CH


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

ch973934;539220 said:


> Nice vid V-plower! I passed you on Rt. 20 in front of the fire station that afternoon.
> 
> That Ford looks familiar, does it belong to the company on 20 by the old Big Y, right next to the oil co?
> 
> ...


Yes, It belongs to summerwood construction.
We do a bunch of commercial properties together.
Last night there was a at least 4 inches of water in my driveway. The puddle was probably 25+ feet long and 18+ feet wide and 4-6" deep. It was gone at 6 am.

We lost power last night for a few hours. The wind blew a tree down somewhere.


----------



## BlownL67 (Dec 28, 2007)

v-plower;539257 said:


> Yes, It belongs to summerwood construction.
> We do a bunch of commercial properties together.
> Last night there was a at least 4 inches of water in my driveway. The puddle was probably 25+ feet long and 18+ feet wide and 4-6" deep. It was gone at 6 am.
> 
> We lost power last night for a few hours. The wind blew a tree down somewhere.


Did you guys lose power ? Looks like our half of the town hit pretty hard.


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah it was out for about 3 hours or so. A line went down somewhere on upper Morgan rd. according to a friend who is a Cop. A tree fell on rte. 20 as well but didn't take any lines down.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey i like that 550


----------

